# Mountain Biking - Coed Llandegla



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Though what with the nice weather i would have the day off work and take a trip down to Coed Llandegla www.coedllandegla.com

Weather was brilliant and the trails are really good i did the red trail and loved it, black trail for me next time but will have to remember the elbow and knee pads for that.

Here are a few pics i didnt stop many times so there arent many.














































I will definitly be going back soon.
The forest areas were great plenty of jumps and technical bits.


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like a war zone, did someone drop a bomb on the place? 

Cracking day out by the looks of it


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks a great ride!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

looks a good trail, am looking at going somewhere for a weekend later in the year with a few mates, get to ride the chase weekly so looking for a change, looks a promising place to go


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Fantastic shots fella, loving biking at the moment I just got a giant anthem x2 and went to leith hill Dorking Surrey. Really cracking single track for anyone who wants a good day biking


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Llandegla is a great place


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Where's the Ski Lifts


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry forgot to say its not a pansies trail its a proper trail so you have to pedal up as well as down.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Degla is a great trail! Its my staple ride living only ten mins away.

Did you do the red or the black?


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

that looks like fun, as soon as ai finnish my under car detail i want to get out to a few trails. gona start with swinley forest in bracknell.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I did the red route.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Well if you're heading back sometime give me a shout. If I'm back on my feet again I'll meet up for a ride.


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

oh em gee


----------

